# Baldor 18 frame radial extractor, motorized



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Any pros and cons on a Baldor - 18 frame radial extractor - motorized?


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Is "Baldor" the name on the motor? 

Roland


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Baldor is the name of the motor, he probley looking at a saf extractor good one i have one good heavy stainless steel. does the same job as a Maxant at half the price.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

How about photos to help out. Often a manufacturer has a unique stand or other segment of the machine to help ID it. Baldor is a motor manufacturer, they don't make extractors. No labels anywhere else on the machine other than motor tag?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I am pretty certain he is referring to the imported model that most bee supply companies sell. They use the Baldor motors. SAF, LEGA, and a few others.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Im looking at this one from Blue Sky:

http://blueskybeesupply.com/18_frame_radial_extractor_baldor__1.html


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I'd say Maxant summed it up correctly. Baldor motor on an extractor from SAF or other firm.


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats a SAF very good extractor hundreds less then a maxant and does the same job and will also last a life time.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

honeydreams said:


> Thats a SAF very good extractor hundreds less then a maxant and does the same job and will also last a life time.


Remember you are comparing a much thinner gauge SS to ours. I would be hesitant about bumping or dropping a frame in the extractor. The legs alone on our 1400 weigh more than the whole SAF extractor.
Its hundreds less for a reason.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, but dents generally wont mess it up to much plus if you on budget its not a bad idea. Maxant your products are great but out of the budget range for some people. So when someone asks about a different brand of exractor don't go trashing it just because your product it better. Ya, get what a pay for.


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

Well Im a welder by trade so if it damages too bad I'll just fix it. Thanks for everyones info


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

I shop with my wallet and I have no problems buying american but when I can save money. the compition wins every time. plus my saf will hold up just fine.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> *Maxant your products are great *but out of the budget range for some people. So when someone asks about a different brand of exractor don't go trashing it just because your product it better. Ya, get what a pay for.


The first post of this thread asked for the pros *and cons* of the extractor. Everyone was weighing in on what a good extractor it was [the pros], then when someone actually weighs in on the difference [the cons], you attempt to suppress this information, by claiming he is 'trashing' the product.

Why would you make such an allegation because he was weighing in in answer to this thread? I personally purchased a Maxant extractor [from Kelley to save a few bucks] and paid the extra few hundred dollars, and I can certainly respect someone's budget because I am not a rich man either. But Maxant makes a superior product, they're American made, keeping jobs in America, so why shouldn't he point out the differences especially when it was asked for.

Consider what you just did, you jumped on a guy who manufactures a superior American product, supports this BeeSource site through his advertising, provides excellent after sales support, and anyone who has had any dealings with his product or this company does nothing but praise the service and the product. *I just don't UNDERSTAND.*

last comment: how's that imported Chinese honey working out for you?

Danny


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

DRUR said:


> last comment: how's that imported Chinese honey working out for you?
> 
> Danny


Amen


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

Drur? did you leave off the ST from the front of your name. Because it seams to me that you love to stir the pot. no were did any of Maxant or Pumkin say any thing that could be in least be contraversal. Maxant pointed out pros and cons. Pumkin pointed out Most people are on a budget and won't spend the money on Maxant. Free market at work. I looked at Maxant and I looked SAF want to know why I bougt a SAF over Maxant. one of my best friends has A SAF for the past 30 years still as good as new. I checked the gauge of SS on mine to maxants one gage difrents can live with that.and I paid about $450 US less. including shipping. that why. Also if the goverment got off the backs of companies here in the USA and not tax them to death then maybe Maxant would be more afordable to more people. He is Just passing along the cost of labor, Material, Taxes etc. So I don't blame him one bit for the price he charges I just won't pay it. Like I will not support the UAW. I will buy a non Union made car for less and still get a good product.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I didnt mean to get everyones panties in a bunch. My point was everytime someone asks about a extractor maxant comes along and compares it to their product, not their experience or account of the extractor in question. Does that mean i'll never have a maxant? NO


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> I didnt mean to get everyones panties in a bunch.


See what you've done Danny (DRUR)? I looked the other day and it appears as though the tailgater board was gone......doesn't leave much of anywhere to vent, does it?


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks Beeman and Pumkin your coments were valid 100%.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Go Celtics!


----------



## Mike S (Dec 25, 2009)

I love this Forum to death and didnt mean to stir anyone up. I have nothing bad to say agaisnt any bee supply company, I just need an extractor. In the end its my decision on what I buy and I have to live with the decision. Lets keep the bees going and have some fun and sometimes we can enjoy some good honey too. Thanks to all for your info.......


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

mike what ever one you buy will be the one you'll love and enjoy.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Let's see who is stirring what?

honeydreams first post before maxant post anything:



honeydreams said:


> does the *same job as a Maxant at half the price.*


Note: Maxant hadn't even posted yet so why was he brought into this post?

Then Maxant posts:



MAXANT said:


> I am pretty certain he is referring to the imported model that most bee supply companies sell. They use the Baldor motors. SAF, LEGA, and a few others.


Nothing controversial here, Maxant only giving the information requested, but oh no, honeydream has to stir the pot again with his next post:



honeydreams said:


> Thats a SAF very good extractor *hundreds less then a maxant and does the same job and will also last a life time*.


Once again honeydreams stirs the pot for no apparent reason.



honeydreams said:


> Drur? did you leave off the ST from the front of your name. Because it seams to me that you love to stir the pot.


You see honeydreams, it wasn't me stirring the Pot it was you. And then you have the audacity to state:



honeydreams said:


> no were did any of Maxant or Pumkin say any thing *that could be in least be contraversal*.


Well, how about this honey dreams:



giant pumpkin peep said:


> Maxant ...So when someone asks about a different brand of exractor *don't go trashing it *just because your product it better.


Now, this might not be controversial to You, but it sure is to me, and is definitely making an accusation against Maxant when pumpkin states *'don't go trashing it'*

Danny


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> I didnt mean to get everyones panties in a bunch.


Then exactly what is it the your original post added to the original question asked?



giant pumpkin peep said:


> My point was everytime someone asks about a extractor maxant comes along and compares it to their product,


No, he was compelled to make a response about his extractor in defense of the comments that honeydream made implying that the imported product was cheaper and just as good.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

beemandan said:


> I looked the other day *and it appears as though the tailgater board was gone*......doesn't leave much of anywhere to vent, does it?


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=234689

Wrong again!opcorn::applause:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

DRUR said:


> Wrong again!


And finally...after so many disagreements ...pages upon pages of written barbs passing between us...at long last and ...for the first time, Danny...you were right!!!!


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

Pretty much a shame that everyone can sit here and argue back and forth **WAYYY t: ** when all MikeS was wanting was alittle feed back on extractor equipment! If thats not disrespectful then i dont know what is!!!:no:


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

'MikeS was wanting was alittle feed back on extractor equipment! If thats not disrespectful then i dont know what is!'
You don't think that Mike S got the feedback he was looking for?
And don't you think your comment is off topic and disrespectful as well?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Ay yi yi! How do you edit this thread at this point? Don't have the time to do it now so I'm closing it. :doh:


----------

